# 3-D shoot at Flint Bowmen



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

Flint Bowmen is having a 30 target 3-D shoot July 26-27. Sat. 9-5 with a **** shoot at dark, Sun. 9-3. Half of the proceeds will go to the Food Bank of Eastern Michigan. There will also be a Family Traditions ladder stand (thanks to bmoffit from this site) raffled off, with all of its proceed going to the food bank. There will also be an archery flea market open to the public, tables are free so PM me if you are interested.


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

We still have room for more vendors at our archery flea market this weekend. I know you guys have some stuff to sell or some things you are looking for. This is open to anyone with archery, hunting gear to sell new or used. Tables are free! PM me if you are interested.

This is a 30 target 3-D shoot, Sat. & Sun. 
**** shoot ar dark on Sat.
Half of the shoot proceeds go to the Food Bank of Eastern MI.
Come out and support a good cause and have a great time.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Where is the shoot at? Is it field tips or broadheads?


----------

